# Winterangeln am DEK.



## canale grande (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Angelbord#h
Bin neu an Bord:vik:50 Jahre alt seit ca. 10 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler.Mein Hausgewässer ist der DEK. vom Stadthafen Dortmund-Schleuse Waltrop.Suche aus dem Raum Dortmund Karpfenangler der Lust hat mit mir über die Wintermonate den DEK. zu beangeln.
Schöne Feiertage#6an alle
wünscht Canale Grande


----------



## crossfire (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hi sehr Schönes Bild hast gemacht ,wann war das?

Ich komm zwar nicht aus Dortmund oder weit weg wohne ich auch nicht von dir.
Vllt ergibt sich ja mal was da ich die ersten 3Monate im Neuen Jahr nicht angeln kann bei mir im Verein(Gewässersperre bis zum anangeln).

Hoffe das morgen noch einer beißt in der letzten Seesion 2008.


----------



## canale grande (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hi das Bild habe ich bei einer Session im August geschossen,eines meiner schönsten Bilder vom Sonnenaufgang am DEK.
Fische gab's leider bei dieser Session keine abzulichten aber der Sonnenaufgang war der Hammer.
Aus welcer Ecke des Emslandes bist du denn.Angel fast jedes Jahr  auch ein paar mal an der schönen Ems zw. Salzbergen und Leschede.
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## gringo92 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

ins emsland will ich nechstes jahr auch mal ;D

@canale grande schönes pod .. O.O


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ins emsland will ich nechstes jahr auch mal ;D
> 
> @canale grande schönes pod .. O.O


Moin!!!
Und wohin?


----------



## gringo92 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

ka ... is doch nich so groß oder  ?


----------



## crossfire (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ka ... is doch nich so groß oder  ?




Na ja klein aber auch nicht und genug Gewässer /strecken gibts auch.

canale grande 
Oelde liegt 50km unter Münster


----------



## canale grande (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> ins emsland will ich nechstes jahr auch mal ;D
> 
> @canale grande schönes pod .. O.O


Danke für die Blumenist mein altes Amiaud Pod:l
und seit ca.10 Jahren mit mir am Wasser#6
kann ich nur weiterempfehlen
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## gringo92 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumenist mein altes Amiaud Pod:l
> und seit ca.10 Jahren mit mir am Wasser#6
> kann ich nur weiterempfehlen
> mfg Canale Grande



qualität hat aber auch seinen preis ;D


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Na ja klein aber auch nicht und genug Gewässer /strecken gibts auch.
> 
> canale grande
> Oelde liegt 50km unter Münster


Hi#h ist ja nicht weit von Dortmund,hab schon mal in der Nähe von Harsewinkel geangelt ist aber schon lange her.
Hab mir mal deine Umgebung über Google Earth angeschaut,
gibt bei dir ja auch ein paar schöne Seen in der Nähe.Kennst
du eventuell den See direkt an der A2 bei Beckum?
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> qualität hat aber auch seinen preis ;D


Hab damals dafür 350 DM gegeben war auf jeden Fall eine gute 
Investition.
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## gringo92 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hab damals dafür 350 DM gegeben war auf jeden Fall eine gute
> Investition.
> mfg Canale Grande


350dm :O

das is nen schnäppchen ;D


----------



## crossfire (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi#h ist ja nicht weit von Dortmund,hab schon mal in der Nähe von Harsewinkel geangelt ist aber schon lange her.
> Hab mir mal deine Umgebung über Google Earth angeschaut,
> gibt bei dir ja auch ein paar schöne Seen in der Nähe.Kennst
> du eventuell den See direkt an der A2 bei Beckum?
> mfg Canale Grande




Das müsste der Tutenbrocksee sein ,der ist im Sommer frei für Badegäste da kannst Boot fahren(auch selber mitbringen) usw aber als Angler mhm da sitzt der Verein oder Privat hinter.
Gibt aber noch ein paar andere schöne Seen hier sogar ein "Paylake"


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Das müsste der Tutenbrocksee sein ,der ist im Sommer frei für Badegäste da kannst Boot fahren(auch selber mitbringen) usw aber als Angler mhm da sitzt der Verein oder Privat hinter.
> Gibt aber noch ein paar andere schöne Seen hier sogar ein "Paylake"


hört sich gut an gibts zu dem Paylake auch ein paar infos??
Preise-Rutenzahl-Nachtangeln-Größe des gewässers
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## crossfire (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> hört sich gut an gibts zu dem Paylake auch ein paar infos??
> Preise-Rutenzahl-Nachtangeln-Größe des gewässers
> mfg Canale Grande



Klar hat sogar ne HP
http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/

selber war ich dort noch nicht werde es aber nächstes Frühjahr dort versuchen


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Klar hat sogar ne HP
> http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/
> 
> selber war ich dort noch nicht werde es aber nächstes Frühjahr dort versuchen


Danke für die Infos #6


----------



## crossfire (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos #6



Kein Problem kannst ja bescheid sagen wenn du da angelst (PN;Email oder so)

Ich finde das der See eigentlich sehr gut ist relativ günstige Preise vorgefüttert und man soll seine Fische fangen ist doch eigentlich perfekt....


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Klar hat sogar ne HP
> http://www.angelservice-peter-pillach.de/
> 
> selber war ich dort noch nicht werde es aber nächstes Frühjahr dort versuchen


 
Bestimmungen: *Es darf mit 3 kg Futter angefüttert werden , Boilies bzw. Fertigfutter nur von der Firma Top Secret .*

#c;+|uhoh:


----------



## crossfire (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



Carp-Hunter7 schrieb:


> Bestimmungen: *Es darf mit 3 kg Futter angefüttert werden , Boilies bzw. Fertigfutter nur von der Firma Top Secret .*
> 
> #c;+|uhoh:



Ja gut die Bestimmung ist echt irrsinning.


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Kein Problem kannst ja bescheid sagen wenn du da angelst (PN;Email oder so)
> 
> Ich finde das der See eigentlich sehr gut ist relativ günstige Preise vorgefüttert und man soll seine Fische fangen ist doch eigentlich perfekt....


ja eigentlich schon aber das mit dem Futter weniger
will lieber  Fische auf meine eigenen Baits fangen:g
hätte dann schon eher Lust ein anderes Gewässer in deiner 
Ecke anzutesten.Trotzdem nochmal danke für die Info
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Nabend Canale Grande komme aus Dortmund mein Heimgewässer ist der DHK und Lippe am DEK war ich bis jetzt erst 2 mal auf Karpfen da in Do-Schweringhausen diesem alten ziegelhafen oder was das mal war nähe der A2 im dortmunder hafen war ich einmal bin jetzt aber aus dem ASV Dortmund ausgetreten und in einen anderen weil ich doch mehr an der Lippe bin.
Wie sieht es denn so aus an deinen Heimstrecken läuft der Karpfen da gut?

MFG


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Nabend Canale Grande komme aus Dortmund mein Heimgewässer ist der DHK und Lippe am DEK war ich bis jetzt erst 2 mal auf Karpfen da in Do-Schweringhausen diesem alten ziegelhafen oder was das mal war nähe der A2 im dortmunder hafen war ich einmal bin jetzt aber aus dem ASV Dortmund ausgetreten und in einen anderen weil ich doch mehr an der Lippe bin.
> Wie sieht es denn so aus an deinen Heimstrecken läuft der Karpfen da gut?
> 
> MFG


Hi Xarrox bin auch Dortmunder #6
war letztes WE am DEK musste aber nach 8 Std.leider wieder einpacken.Wollte  eigentlich dieses WE auch wieder raus ans Wasser,wird aber nichts draus.Kann dir deßhalb auch keine info geben.Hab meine Plätze aber weiter unter Futter und will raus wenn ich Zeit habe.
In Schweringhausen und im Do.Stadthafen habe ich aber auch schon mal geangelt,auch an der Lippe.War dieses Jahr auch am überlegen ob ich nicht in den Dortmunder Verein gehen soll,zumal sich im Stadthafen ne menge fette carp's rumtreiben die ich dort beim schnorcheln sehen konnte.
Leider ist das angeln dort sehr eingeschränkt worden(Betriebsgelände Beachdisco etc.)Da bleib ich lieber der Strecke treu und fange auch meine Fische
Suche  jemand der Lust hat im Winter zu angeln falls du Lust hast meld dich doch mal
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ja das mit der einschränkung ist echt mist im kohlehafen soll man gut fangen aus welcher ecke dortmunds kommste denn?

Komme aus Wickede.

Mfg Xarrox


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Bin aus Rahm


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ok dann hast ja den DEK praktisch vor der Tür komme ja so gesehen vom anderen ende Dortmunds


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Zum Kanal 10 Min.#6 und hab noch den Revierpark W.Lingen direkt vor der Tür.Hab da aber das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren gefischt,davor war ich öffter dort angeln"guter Karpfenbestand" in dem See!Tickets gibts für 8 Euros 2 Ruten Nachtangeln leider verboten!!Sind auch einige fette Waller drin.Boot ist aber leider  auch verboten,schade|gr:
Was gibts denn so vom DHK zu berichten?


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ja dies jahr wahr ich nicht so oft am DHK aber im bereich Rünthe Yachthafen wurden gute fänge gemacht 44Pfund hab fotos gesehen war schon nen richtig fettes schwein ist aber leider immer voll da sobald es wärmer wird wo bekomme ich denn Karten für wischlingen wusste gar nicht das man da Angeln darf 

MFG


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Tickets gibts direkt im Solebad kannst aber nur von 6-20 Uhr angeln.Rhünte Yachthafen sieht über Google Earth ja auch ganz 
vielversprechend aus.Was ist mit dem See daneben(Beversee) 
hast du infos dazu welcher Verein es bewirtschafftet oder wo man Tickets bekommt wie teuer usw.


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Das Naturschutzgebiet angeln darf man da nicht aber ist ein verdammt geiler see im sommer ist der voll mit seerosen und voll mit schleien denke mal das auch dicke karpfen drin sind.

Hab mal beim angeln mit so einem alten opa gelabert der meint früher war er da oben am kanal und nachts hat er unten am see immer ein 2 ruten ausgelegt und dicke aale gefangen nur ob da was dran ist weiß ich nicht ist doch schon ein stück bis zum kanal war schon etwas verwirrt der man :q

Aber rein optisch ein geiler see!!!


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Naturschutzgebiet.....Schade!!!
Hab auch noch son Naturschutzgebiet vor der Nase,Hallerey kennst du das?Direkt hinter dem Revierpark, geh dort manchmal mit Hund spazieren.Im Sommer wenn der Wasserstand sinkt kann man da richtig fette Carp's springen sehn.Na ja zum beobachten
nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ne Kenn ich nicht ja gibt viele geile seen etc. wo man nicht angeln darf 
Und in Wischlingen sind da viele die angeln?
Wie groß sind die Karpfen im schnitt?
Und mit was Angelst du da immer Köder Montage etc.?
Und wie sind die Fang chancen einen zu erwischen?

Reizt mich ja schon da ma einen tag zu angeln mal antesten :q


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Wenig angler viele Karpfen#6
Fischbestand sind so ca. 60 Karpfen Spiegler-Schuppis-Graser  durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 20 Pfd.
 Einige 30iger der schwerste den ich dort keschern
durfte war ein 36iger Spiegler vor 2 Jahren.
Der See ist aufgrund seiner Größe relativ einfach zu befischen,
Köder sind Mais und Boilies.Montagen auch relativ einfach 
gehalten sollten aber etwas länger sein( sehr schlammig) 25-30 cm Stiff oder 
geflochtenes Vorfach beides geht.
Die Fische sind auch leicht zu finden wenn man mal mit der Polbrille um den See geht.
Anfüttern verboten


----------



## hotabych (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hallo,

komme auch aus DO, bin bis jetzt nicht oft am Kanal gewesen, vielleicht versuche ich aber noch dieses Jahr am DEK auf Karpfen. DHK kotz mich ehrlich gesagt total an, viel zu viel Schifffahrerei und die Tonnage nimmt acu ständig zu, ruhiges entspanntes Angeln ist auf jeden Fall was anderes. In Rünthe gibt es auch mal öffters Probleme, wenn man von gegenüber angelt, sollte man auch nachts aufpassen. Ist schon passiert, dass dort große Pötte zum Parken angelegt haben und Ruten zu Bruch gegangen sind. 

@Xarrox
darf ich fragen warum Du aus dem ASV - Dortmund ausgetretten bist? Ich überlege mir umgekehrt, dorthin zu gehen, habe aber als Karpfenangler große Bedenken wegen den Seen des Vereins, wie das wohl dort mit unserem Zielfisch aussieht. Ich habe auch hier in entsprechenden Threads rumgelesen und gefragt, so richtig schlau bin aber nicht geworden. Kannst Du was zu dem Loheider, Reitweg und Ternscher Seen sagen?
Im Moment tendiere ich zu einem Verein in Münster, die haben 47 km Vereinsangelstrecke, die Seen sind eingezäunt, keine Badegäste und keine Camper, nur Angler.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## canale grande (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

@hotabych
Danke für die Info zum DHK Rünthe.
Da ist es am DEK wesentlich ruhiger was den Schiffsverkehr
angeht.Bin aber immer auf Zündung wenn dann mal eins vorbeifährt,hab schon oft kurz davor oder danach einen Biss gehabt.#6
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## Xarrox (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



hotabych schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme auch aus DO, bin bis jetzt nicht oft am Kanal gewesen, vielleicht versuche ich aber noch dieses Jahr am DEK auf Karpfen. DHK kotz mich ehrlich gesagt total an, viel zu viel Schifffahrerei und die Tonnage nimmt acu ständig zu, ruhiges entspanntes Angeln ist auf jeden Fall was anderes. In Rünthe gibt es auch mal öffters Probleme, wenn man von gegenüber angelt, sollte man auch nachts aufpassen. Ist schon passiert, dass dort große Pötte zum Parken angelegt haben und Ruten zu Bruch gegangen sind.
> 
> ...



Hi

Ja ok Schifffahrt ist echt etzänd aber in den abendstunden und am Wochenende geht es eigentlich das mit den Pötten stimmt ein Kumpel von mir ist das auch schonmal passiert das ein pott da gepart hat wo die geangelt haben ist aber nix passiert. 

Ja zum Dortmunder verein kann ich nur sagen Ternscher See kannst meiner meinung nach vergessen zu überfischt und im Sommer die badegäste schöner see aber das drumherum stimmt nicht. Loheider see war ich zwei mal geiler see sehr groß aber ist zu weit weg immer bis nach Duisburg tuckern naja ich weiß nicht bin jetzt im bergkamener verein das ist ne untergruppe vom lüner verein die haben irgendwie 17km eigene lippe verinstrecke sind verdammt geile stellen dabei musst teilweise weit laufen aber man hat seine ruhe und die fänge stimmen auch beitrag passt auch :q achja und ich darf an den Horstmarer see in lünen angel aber da kann man auch nur an kalten tagen angeln gehen im sommer ist das ein swimmig pool aber sind dicke brummer drin konnte schon den ein oder anderen beobachten als ich da schwimmen war 

MFG Xarrox


----------



## hotabych (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> @hotabych
> Bin aber immer auf Zündung wenn dann mal eins vorbeifährt,hab schon oft kurz davor oder danach einen Biss gehabt.#6
> mfg Canale Grande



Das kenne ich auch. Aber wenn Du mal für 3 Tage ansitzt, kannst ja nicht die ganze Zeit auf Zündung sein. Schlimm ist dann, wenn man aus seinen Träumen (und evtl. sogar mal im Winter mal nachts aus dem Schlafsack) gerissen wird und man hat "nur" den vorbei fahrenden Pott gefangen #q#q  Kannst auch 2 mal die Schnur absenken, bei manchen Riesenschüssel, die dort fahren, bringt selbst das nicht viel, die Schnur wird zwar nicht in die Schraube gelangen aber die Montage wird trotzdem hin und her gezogen. DEK ist aber viel viel ruhiger in dieser Hinsicht, hast Du recht.

Hast noch eine PM in deinem Postfach. Sonst wird es zuviel off Topic hier. 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Morgen Andreas
Da muß ich dir Recht geben ist schon Hardcore die Schifffahrt was unsere Kanäle angeht,hat wohl schon jeder mal erlebt,ich auchaber gerade die Schiffffahrt ist im Winter das was unsere Freunde nicht ganz einschlafen lässt.
Deshalb mein Tipp:Heiter weiter:q
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Joschkopp (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Höre ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal das man in Wischlingen angeln darf!
Ganz offiziel.
Habe in der Zeitung gelesen das dort mal geangelt wird aber dachte mir eher ein paar mal im Jahr wie im Westfalenpark.
Komme aus Dorstfeld und werde es dort aufjedenfall mal Probieren.
Irgendeine bestimmte Jahreszeit wo dort gut gefangen wird?


----------



## hotabych (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hier ist der Abschnitt, an dem in Wischlingen geangelt wird, etwas weniger als 1/3 des Uferbereichs


----------



## Joschkopp (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hast du Tipps zu dem Gewässer?
Welcher Platz und welcher Köder besonders vielversprechend ist?


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



hotabych schrieb:


> hier ist der Abschnitt, an dem in Wischlingen geangelt wird, etwas weniger als 1/3 des Uferbereichs



Werd es da auch mal Probieren  
Gutes Gewässer zum Tranieren :m


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Was brauch man da?
Muss man in einen bestimmten Verein drin sein?
Gibts Tageskarten?


----------



## gringo92 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Wenig angler viele Karpfen#6
> Fischbestand sind so ca. 60 Karpfen Spiegler-Schuppis-Graser  durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 20 Pfd.
> Einige 30iger der schwerste den ich dort keschern
> durfte war ein 36iger Spiegler vor 2 Jahren.
> ...




hört sich gut an ,ich glaub ich komm mal rum :vik:

aber wie is das mit dem "anfüttern verboten" zuverstehen ? 

darfst du nur deinen Hakenköder auslegen und kein zusätzliches futter "versenken" ?


----------



## Joschkopp (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Richtig.
Da in diesem Gewässer sehr viel mit Brot gefüttert wird und die Gefahr besteht das es Umkippt.


----------



## Xarrox (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Da Kann man bestimmt super mit Schwimmbrot angeln geile sache da kann man beim biss zuschauen ist noch spannender als mit pose ruf da morgen mittag ma an und mach mich schlau


----------



## canale grande (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an ,ich glaub ich komm mal rum :vik:
> 
> aber wie is das mit dem "anfüttern verboten" zuverstehen ?
> 
> darfst du nur deinen Hakenköder auslegen und kein zusätzliches futter "versenken" ?


Method-Feeder Stringer PVA Bag reicht eigentlich aus 
wie gesagt offiziell ist anfüttern verboten


----------



## gringo92 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

in solchen fällen bevorzuge ich PVA säcke Maße 50cmx70cm 

nein wir wollen uns ja an die regeln halten sonst werden diese gesetze immer mehr :S


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



gringo92 schrieb:


> in solchen fällen bevorzuge ich PVA säcke Maße 50cmx70cm
> 
> nein wir wollen uns ja an die regeln halten sonst werden diese gesetze immer mehr :S



50 CM x 70 CM ??? wieveil willste den anfüttern,das ist ja größer als mein Carryaal :vik:

Die Rute mit der du das durchzihst will ich sehen :q

Nein Scherz bei seite meintest mm,benutze die gleiche Größe.


----------



## canale grande (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hallo Leute#h
erstmal frohes neues Jahr an alle:m
Tja die Angellei sieht ja im Augenblick eher nicht so gut aus :r
der Winter hat fast alle Gewässer im Griff und die -Temperaturen
scheinen die nächten Tage auch nicht wieder zu steigen#c
Na ja kann man mal wieder sein Tackle in Schuß bringen#6die nächste Session ist auch schon in Planung|kopfkrat will nächste Woche vom 9ten-11ten die Saison starten.Möchte unbedingt versuchen einen schönen Wintercarp zu fangen??
Hab mir dieses Jahr fest vorgenommen das durch zu ziehen!!!
Gibt es Gleichgesinnte|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratdie auch den DEK vor ihrer Haustür haben und sich das dieses Jahr als Ziel gesteckt haben????????
mfg Canale Grande


----------



## canale grande (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

@ all......#h 
der Canale Grande ist ja seit ein paar Tagen wieder eisfrei.....
zumindest auf Strecke... Im Do-Stadthafen gibt es aber noch einige Bereiche mit Eis!!!!!!!
Wird langsam zeit...... das man mal starten kann.... langsam machen sich Entzugserscheinungen breit #q muß mich leider noch etwas gedulden.....aber Land ist in Sicht|rolleyes in 2 Wochen sollte es klappen.... wenn nicht erneut eine Eiszeit anbricht|krach:


----------



## Xarrox (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Also ich bin auch son Angelsüchti |rolleyes war ja schon los am WE allerdings an der Lippe das scheitze das der DEK am anderen Ende von Dortmund ist also von mir aus #t
Aber geh vielleicht dieses Wochenende wieder los wieder an die Lippe:g


----------



## canale grande (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hi Xarrox#h
du bist zu beneiden........warst schon an der schönen Lippe...
meine letzte Session war anfang Dezember....wollte ja dieses
Jahr durchfischen......war ja wohl nix......aber in 2 Wochen
sollte es schon hinhauen.....naja ...ist ja fast ....Land in Sicht!!!
noch ne Eiszeit wäre echt...Fäkalausdruck!!!!!!!
schau ma mal#q
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Hi Xarrox#h
> du bist zu beneiden........warst schon an der schönen Lippe...
> meine letzte Session war anfang Dezember....wollte ja dieses
> Jahr durchfischen......war ja wohl nix......aber in 2 Wochen
> ...




Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir , ich wollte auch durchfischen da hat aber mein Verein ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und das Gewässer gesperrt. Na ja Sonntag ist der See wieder offen und das Angeln kann kommen.
Ich hoffe das es so langsam wärmer wird sonst wird nix mit angeln immern och ne dicke Eisschicht auf dem See.
Dann muss der Fluss wohl herhalten.


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir , ich wollte auch durchfischen da hat aber mein Verein ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und das Gewässer gesperrt. Na ja Sonntag ist der See wieder offen und das Angeln kann kommen.
> Ich hoffe das es so langsam wärmer wird sonst wird nix mit angeln immern och ne dicke Eisschicht auf dem See.
> Dann muss der Fluss wohl herhalten.


Moin stephanbaum
Wenn man sich schon mal was vornimmt.... so wie du oder ich
kann man froh sein wenn ein Fließgewässer.......auf das man ausweichen kann in der Nähe ist.....Fluß oder Kanal....beides geht...und Fisch gibts nur am Wasser....#c
mfg Rüdiger


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Moin stephanbaum
> Wenn man sich schon mal was vornimmt.... so wie du oder ich
> kann man froh sein wenn ein Fließgewässer.......auf das man ausweichen kann in der Nähe ist.....Fluß oder Kanal....beides geht...und Fisch gibts nur am Wasser....#c
> mfg Rüdiger




|good:


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> |good:


Wo gehst du denn am Fluß angeln ,hab mal in der Nähe von Harsewinkel an der Ems auf Karpfen geangelt.Ist ja bei dir in der Nähe ......#6


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> Wo gehst du denn am Fluß angeln ,hab mal in der Nähe von Harsewinkel an der Ems auf Karpfen geangelt.Ist ja bei dir in der Nähe ......#6




Jop ist bei mir ,da wollte ich auch mal wieder hin ,aber eigentlich meinte ich damit meinen kleinen Fluss/Bach in Oelde ,ist nur 3m breit hat aber ein paar schöne Karpfen und andere Überraschungen bereit ,und dennen wird nächste Woche nachgestellt


----------



## canale grande (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



stephanbaum schrieb:


> Jop ist bei mir ,da wollte ich auch mal wieder hin ,aber eigentlich meinte ich damit meinen kleinen Fluss/Bach in Oelde ,ist nur 3m breit hat aber ein paar schöne Karpfen und andere Überraschungen bereit ,und dennen wird nächste Woche nachgestellt


OK. wünsch dir viel Spaß und ne menge Fisch.....selbstverständlich:m


----------



## crossfire (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Spaß hab ich immer am Fischen.

Wünsch dir auch viel Spaß beim fischen ,wirst ja sicherlich auch rauskommen.

Beim Treffen sieht man sich dann


----------



## Joschkopp (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Endlich wieder Sonnenschein in Dortmund!
Sogar richtig warm in der Sonne.
Hoffentlich schmilzt endlich die relativ Dünne Eisschicht auf den Gewäßern.
So das wir bald wieder loslegen können. :m


----------



## Xarrox (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Naja das ist aber auch nur von kurzer dauer morgen ist es wieder vorbei #d
War aber trotzdem schön heute in der sonne konnte man im pulli arbeiten...


----------



## gringo92 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

ich denke mal ich werde so ab ende märz wieder ans wasser ist ja nur noch ein monat das halt ich noch aus . und wenn das wasser erstmal über die magische 12grad grenze ist werden wir bestimmt alle wieder fangen ;D


----------



## Xarrox (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ich glaub das wird noch etwas dauern wenn das so weiter geht morgen ist wieder leichter schnee angesagt |uhoh:


----------



## canale grande (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

@all......strecke heute.......canale grande....bild nr. 1
.........wetterprognose....we......bild 2.....?????
will...warmes.....wetter haben.......:g


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hab echt keine Lust mehr auf das Wetter!
Mir juckt es in den Fingern.
Gerade hat es schon wieder geschneit...


----------



## canale grande (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Hab echt keine Lust mehr auf das Wetter!
> Mir juckt es in den Fingern.
> Gerade hat es schon wieder geschneit...



strecke am dek. ist frei 
stadhafen noch vereinzelt eis....
anker bis endstück zur straße....noch zu

hab leider keine zeit....aber next we.....ist eingeplant....
saisonstart......
muss auch mal wieder ans wasser....
hauptsache....der frischluftfaktor.....stimmt|bla:
schau ma mal.....


----------



## canale grande (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hallo zusammen

hab jetzt endlich das nächste we. fest im visier.......
3 mal den saisonstart verschoben....2 monate nicht am wasser.....langsam reichts.....|krach:

jetzt gehts los:g

wetterbedingungen....nebensache


----------



## canale grande (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

WE. wirds wieder nichts mit angeln...#q

saisonstart zum 4 ten mal verschoben....aber der 6-8.03 muß es jetzt richten....
war schon jemand dieses jahr am DEK.#h
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ne nur Lippe... :vik:


----------



## Xarrox (5. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

So Morgen gehts Los zum DEK werde von Freitag bis Sonntag mein Glück versuchen. Hoffe das ich am Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend von einem Fang mit Bildern Berichten kann!

Wetter ist zwar nicht so doll aber es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung #6

Wünsche Euch Allen ein Schönes Wochenende !!!


Gruß Xarrox


----------



## canale grande (6. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



Xarrox schrieb:


> So Morgen gehts Los zum DEK werde von Freitag bis Sonntag mein Glück versuchen. Hoffe das ich am Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend von einem Fang mit Bildern Berichten kann!
> 
> Wetter ist zwar nicht so doll aber es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung #6
> 
> ...



wünsch ich dir auch#h


----------



## Xarrox (8. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

So bin wieder da gefangen hab ich nix :vik: wetter war ******* wasser war kalt und nass  naja aber sonst war es ma wieder richtig schön am wasser zu sein grüße alle die die mich besucht haben waren ja nicht wenig 

Gruß Xarrox

Ps. Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von gestern...


----------



## canale grande (8. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hi xarrox
schade das nix gebissen hat .....aber hauptsache am wasser
gruß rüdiger#h


----------



## Xarrox (8. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



canale grande schrieb:


> hi xarrox
> schade das nix gebissen hat .....aber hauptsache am wasser
> gruß rüdiger#h



So siehts aus 
Und danke für die Bild |wavey:

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canale grande (9. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*



Xarrox schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> Und danke für die Bild |wavey:
> 
> Gruß Daniel



nix zu danken|wavey:


----------



## Markus1980 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hallo @ all!!

Ihr hattet am Anfang mal geschrieben das ihr an der alten Ziegelei in Schweringhausen wart!! War da mal schauen und habe ein Schild gesehen wo angeschlagen war
 "ANGEL VERBOTEN!!!" :v Dieses war von 1970 ist dies noch gültig???|bigeyes
Da die Ziegelei nicht mehr lebt...
Wart ihr direkt am alten Hafenbecken??? und wie seid ihr dort am besten hingekommen..?
Wisst ihr wie im moment der Fang dort so ist???


----------



## Xarrox (11. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Kannst da direkt im Becken angeln am besten du Parkst oben an der Brücke und läufst das stück weil die Awohner da deine aute abschleppen lassen die Ruhrkohle hat das alles verkauft das ist jetzt alles privat abladen geht wohl unten an der schranke noch parken ist aber VERBOTEN.

Fische gibts da Satt im sommer auf jedenfall Becken ist dann aber auch total voller kraut. 

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

ja da kann man nur ausladen.....und auto oben an der brücke parken..aber fische gibts da satt|bla:
gruß rüdiger


----------



## Markus1980 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

War die Tage da ja mal schauen und hatte eine Anwohnerin getroffen und Sie gefragt gehabt wegen parken dort. Der Anwohner an der Schranke sagte Sie ist ziemlich schnell mit dem Abschleppen man sollte in der nähe der Brücke parken, das waere dann kein Problem . Nur etwas weiter dann zu laufen. Aber das hält ja fit sagt man |kopfkrat

Was fängt man denn so dort im Becken???


----------



## Xarrox (12. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Alles von A bis Z  Hab da schon aale zander Karpfen Brassen und schöne rotaugen gefangen im sommer ist es dort wie gesagt alles komplett zu mit kraut!

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## Markus1980 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

wollte mal die Tage dort einen Ansitz machen!!!
Wenn im Sommer alles verkrautet ist, habe ich auch net wirklich lust. Bei meinen Glück lasse ich meine halbe Ausrüstung im Kraut liegen |supergri


----------



## canale grande (18. März 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hab heute einige meldungen von fängen am dek. gehört:g

unsere freunde werden langsam munter.....evtl. kann ich dieses WE.auch endlich mal raus ans wasser
mfg rüdiger


----------



## Markus1980 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hallo zusammen....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

wart ihr nach der kälte schon wieder mal am Dek eine runde peitschen???

würde mich mal interressieren was gefangen wurde...
und mit welcher Method..

Wollte dieses WE einen Ansitz machen !!


----------



## Xarrox (1. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Jopp vom 27.3-29.3 war doch das Karpfenangler Treffen am DEK gefangen wurde nix aber war Trotzdem Gut :vik:


----------



## Markus1980 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hatte ich gesehen gehabt ...
leider war ich letzte Woche super krank und konnte nicht aus der Wohnung
 ansonsten waere ich gerne vorbeigekommen...

Warst du sonst so schon unterwegs???


----------



## Xarrox (1. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Joa war schon 4 wochenenden raus 2 mal am DEk aber nix jetzt wo das wetter besser wird könnte schon eher was gehen jetzt am We gehts auch wieder los ma sehen Lippe oder DHK :q


----------



## Markus1980 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Werde dieses We auch mal losziehen !!! Mal schauen ob was geht!!! Wasser ist ja etwas aufgewärmt..


----------



## canale grande (4. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hi#h

WE. ist  wieder arbeit statt angeln angesagt......|gr:

wünsche allen die am canale grande sein dürfen.....fettes petri

#:#w#w#w#:

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Xarrox (5. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hi Rüdiger
Du hast auch immer Pech 

War jetzt das Wochenende aner Lippe 
Hatte einen Fallbiss aber als ich ausm Schlafsack war und an meiner rute war wieder alles vorbei.
Aber Lippe hat schon 13 grad war schon ordentlich Aktion im Wasser 
Ein Paar meter weiter saß auch noch einer der hat eine Brasse gefangen und nen Kleinen Karpfen und einer ist ins Unterholz und Wech war er

Naja hoffe das ich dann im RPW mal wieder einen aufe matte liegen hab


----------



## canale grande (5. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

hi daniel

schade das es bei dir wieder nicht funktioniert hat...mit nem run.....|uhoh:aber warst ja am wasser und hast sogar einen karpfen an der frischen luft gesehen#6
bei mir war schon wieder nichts mit fischen,durfte aber einige befreundete karpfenangler im stadthafen besuchen.

4 man.....ganzes WE......no fisch#c

bin mal gespannt auf nächstes WE.....Ostern...2 tage gehören mir:vik:evtl. werde ich aber im RPW. über tag angeln gehen.

gruß rüdiger


----------



## Markus1980 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hallo,

war am WE auch am DEK unterwegs.. Hatte einen Ansitz am Samsatg gemacht gehabt bis in die Nacht...
Leider nichts ausser klein Fisch ... Zwei drei Kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern und eine Menge vorsichtiger Bisse!!!|gr:|gr:
Die neben uns hatten einen kleinen Kapfen gezogen und amFreitag wurde ein Stückchen weiter ein guter 50 Karpfen gefangen...
und Samtags war nichts....:c:c:c
Werde bestimmt Ostern nochmal gehen. für einenlängeren Ansitz.


----------



## Rocky71 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Also Wischlingen war früher mal gut, aber seit die da öfter angeln gehts mit den fängen runter!

Fast keine Karpfen mehr drin!
Verbutteter Barschbestand und paar Brassen.

Wie gesagt viele Angler und schwarzangler!
Und Besatz fehlanzeige!


----------



## canale grande (21. September 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ja früher war es in Wischlingen ganz OK.
Heute siehts da nicht mehr so gut aus,aber Karpfen sind noch ein paar drin:m
Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Rocky71 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Ja wie du sagst ein paar und der angeldruck nimmt immer mehr zu!

Weiß ja nicht ob die noch besetzen!?
Kleine Karpfen, gibts da wohl net!


----------



## Retcoal (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Na klar das man bei uns angeln darf, einfach kommen, anrufen und bekommst Karte, dann nur ewtas Glück haben.
http://angeln-wischlingen.npage.de



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Höre ich jetzt auch zum ersten Mal das man in Wischlingen angeln darf!
> Ganz offiziel.
> Habe in der Zeitung gelesen das dort mal geangelt wird aber dachte mir eher ein paar mal im Jahr wie im Westfalenpark.
> Komme aus Dorstfeld und werde es dort aufjedenfall mal Probieren.
> Irgendeine bestimmte Jahreszeit wo dort gut gefangen wird?


----------



## Retcoal (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Kollege - Du erzählst falsch - es gibt viel mehr als paar Karpfen in Wischlingen, da gibt es viel mehr und grösse als Du denkst, mein letzter Fang war zB. ein 70 cm Zander, wenn das nichts ist !



canale grande schrieb:


> Ja früher war es in Wischlingen ganz OK.
> Heute siehts da nicht mehr so gut aus,aber Karpfen sind noch ein paar drin:m
> Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## Retcoal (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Also so viele Angler sind da bei uns am See wieder auch nicht,und fisch ist mehr als genug, aber Glück muss sein, und wenn Du welche Schwarzangler siehst oder kennst, BITTE SOFORT melden unter 0151 22838601
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinem erwischt.



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Also Wischlingen war früher mal gut, aber seit die da öfter angeln gehts mit den fängen runter!
> 
> Fast keine Karpfen mehr drin!
> Verbutteter Barschbestand und paar Brassen.
> ...


----------



## crossfire (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Hi

bist du zufällig der Kontrolör mit den Dogde? 

Oder wer biste ? Brauchst ja nicht sagen, interesiert mich nur.#h


----------



## Joschkopp (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Winterangeln am DEK.*

Moin,

ich grabe mal den alten Thread hier aus.
Sind noch Leute von früher hier Aktiv?
Oder...
Noch irgendjemand am DEK oder Wischlingen unterwegs?


----------

